# Canon & Nikon to do FF mirrorless by EOY?



## mcasan (Mar 10, 2018)

If true, this should be very interesting to watch.  

Competition news: Canon confirms they will go "All-in" on Mirrorless - 43 Rumors


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 10, 2018)

My first SLR was an Canon AT-1 and what strikes me how much they look alike.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 11, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> My first SLR was an Canon AT-1 and what strikes me how much they look alike.View attachment 10718 View attachment 10719


My first SLR was a Nikon F2.  With the motor drive and battery pack, almost the size of my D3, otherwise much smaller.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 12, 2018)

mcasan said:


> If true, this should be very interesting to watch.
> 
> Competition news: Canon confirms they will go "All-in" on Mirrorless - 43 Rumors


Lets wait and see.
In any case they would have to go some to put products to compete with Sony...


----------



## mcasan (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree.  I would be totally surprised if Canon or Nikon can match A7rIII or A9.


----------

